# PC das erste mal starten



## Rilcom (28. November 2009)

Hi habe mir jetzt einen neuen PC zusammengebaut. Lief auch alles ganz gut, alles steckt wo es hin gehört.

Bin mir nun aber nicht so ganz sicher wie es weiter gehen soll. Das Handbuch des Asus P7P55D ist ja leider nur auf Englisch und einen Deutschen download finde ich leider nicht.

Stehe also son bisschen auf dem Schlauch. Im Handbuch sehe ich am Anfang BIOS Update.

Bitte helft mir. Windows 7 liegt neben mir.

Edit: wenn ich ihn anschalte, leuchten 3 rote Lämmschen welche nach kurzer zeit wieder ausgehen und eine grüne diode


----------



## KingofKingzZ (28. November 2009)

Naja PC anschalten, Win7 DVD ins Laufwerk, irgendeine Taste drücken (wenn beim Booten steht: von der DVD booten o.ä.) und dann den Anweisungen der Installation folgen. 
PS: Kann manchmal etwas dauern, bis was bei der Installation passiert, einfach warten.


----------



## BlueFreak (28. November 2009)

3 rote Lämmschen?? Lamm gibts doch an Ostern und nicht an Weihnachten!!  *Spaß*

Okay...deine Lämpchen oder auch LEDs sind wohl nur Anzeige von Power (grün) und Festplatte (rot) !!

Starte den PC und überprüfe mal alle BIOS-Einstellung, passend zu deinem System!
BIOS-Update kannst du später über Windows machen (über die Hersteller-Seite des Boardes, da gibts alles was nötig ist) !


----------



## utacat (28. November 2009)

Zu beachten wäre auch die richtige Bootreihenfolge im Bios.
First boot: CD/DVD
Second Boot: HDD / Festplatte
Der Rest egal.

MfG utacat


----------

